# Age Change Working Holiday Visa



## sebsational (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi, I have a working holiday visa that is due to expire after August 31st.. My problem is I have been asked to work on the Paralympic games which is something I'd very much like to do. Unfortunately I am 31 now so unable to apply for another working holiday visa should this one expire. Is there any way (I think not) that the visa could be postponed by a couple of weeks or activated now without having to fly to Australia? Is there anyone who would have the authority to do this that I could contact? 

It has also been reported earlier this year that the Australian Tourist Export Council (“ATEC”) has recently proposed to the DIAC several changes to the current visa provisions including raising the age limit to 35. Would anyone be able to inform me whether a decision has been taken yet for or against or when a decision is due/likely to be taken? Failing that who could I contact to find out (I've already emailed DIAC with no success)? Details of the proposal can be found by googling proposed changes to working holiday visa. Many thanks for your help.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

A lot of organisations forward proposals and requests to DIAC. What I can assure you is that DIAC always takes its time in accepting any of these, and they are very reluctant to change any of the current systems because.... Whatever is in place now just works excellently. 
The proposal might get accepted in two years time or so (more likely to be accepted if Liberals take power which is likely). However, at this very moment. No

Think of DIAC as a more efficient and stricter version of Home Office. You'll get the drift.


----------

